# Susurrare Salix L Veritas!



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Our kidding season has begun with he birth a of single doeling!!

She is a very flashy chamoisee with loads of dark moon spots! And as an added bonus looks to be POLLED!! Way to start the season off right!!

Dam: NC PromisedLand RC Rain Drop 
Sire: Little Tots Estate Leonidas

We have named her Veritas which translates from Latin as Truth. All Leo kids will have Latin names ;-)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a adorabletop picture that is. How darn sweet is that? 

Congratulations she is beautiful


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you! Rain Drop is an excellent mama, not one speck of dirt will stay on HER baby!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww she's really beautiful! Congrats! I really love her name!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how adorable !!! I love her coloring , she really is gorgeous 
Her name is very nice too ! And polled too !!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hehe, she already knows she's queen of the farm, judging by the last picture! What an angel.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I WANT MY BABIES !!!!! Waaaaaaaa, sniff....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I WANT MY BABIES !!!!! Waaaaaaaa, sniff....


I KNOW I KNOW.

I keep poking their bellies and talking to the lil' jellybeans ~ <3


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well im going to have to come over and do my own poking !!! lololol
Im so in need of a baby fix right now 
I have to go watch Madison's videos again 
I love those two , they are the cutest 
I wish Christy had more pictures of her does up !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
She's adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I need to snuggle this baby !!!!!!!!
Veritas needs me , i just know it !
Lilly told me


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

What a pretty girl! all those pics are calendar worthy!Much better than the ones on my goat calendar this year--very unimpressed with it
So happy your first kidding was a doe Horray for PINK!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

What a gorgeous baby. Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! She is super cute love her coloring to boot. What a good momma.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! She's adorable! I love that last pic


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!! She's such a sweetheart. I find myself drifting down to hold her and getting NOTHING done in my house lol!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

And of course every time I hold her I've got to take more pictures!! Look at the length!!

Her left rear leg is a little funky. Bent inward a little. She's had bo-se so I'm watching it to ensure it unkinks successfully.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Sooooooo cute!! congrats!


----------

